# which is faster ehrpd or lte?



## villae81

Mine say this:

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

That app is a bit messed up. It says I'm on LTE when I run the test on 3G. There isn't any LTE for quite a ways around me, about a 2 hour drive in any direction.


----------



## movielover76

I dunno what softest you're running but its clearly got them backwards lte is 4g ehrpd is 3g basically evdo
Check in settings, about phone, status to find out your really connected to


----------



## ERIFNOMI

movielover76 said:


> I dunno what softest you're running but its clearly got them backwards lte is 4g ehrpd is 3g basically evdo
> Check in settings, about phone, status to find out your really connected to


Really eHRPD is as much 4G as LTE is. It's a step in between EV-DO and LTE. EV-DO is faster than 3G so sometimes they call it 3.5G, eHRPD would be something like 3.75G and LTE, before the definition of 4G got ruined by the carriers' marketing people, would be a step up from that like 3.8/9G.
But yeah, LTE should be faster. It should go LTE>eHRPD>EV-DO


----------



## villae81

movielover76 said:


> I dunno what softest you're running but its clearly got them backwards lte is 4g ehrpd is 3g basically evdo
> Check in settings, about phone, status to find out your really connected to


I went to about phone and it says cdma-ehrpd

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## sk3litor

Guys these tests don't mean anything in the real world. Just download a movie on Lte then dl the some movie on 3g. If you wanna know if car a is faster than car b ya don't run tests. Just race them and see which is faster

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## Gall0wz

The server you're testing from makes a huge difference.... I can run a test going to Cary, NC which is very close to me and get 5-10 mbit less than running to New York, NY.

A lot of servers for speedtest.net are really only setup to test slower old school 1-5 mbit wired broadband connects.

You will get a better look at speeds if you pick cities that have a fat pipe running into them.

Also you could be like Max range from the lte transmitter. LTE is kinda picky when it comes to noise.


----------



## villae81

The server is the same and it's in between both cities

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81

sk3litor said:


> Guys these tests don't mean anything in the real world. Just download a movie on Lte then dl the some movie on 3g. If you wanna know if car a is faster than car b ya don't run tests. Just race them and see which is faster
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


Your missing the point the place I ran the lte test on is slow as hell download is forever long compared to ehrpd

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## sk3litor

villae81 said:


> Your missing the point the place I ran the lte test on is slow as hell download is forever long compared to ehrpd
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Ok sorry I was just trying to make the point that tests are notoriously wrong so what's the point of running them if they're not accurate in the first place. Hope you find what you're looking for.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## villae81

sk3litor said:


> Ok sorry I was just trying to make the point that tests are notoriously wrong so what's the point of running them if they're not accurate in the first place. Hope you find what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


It's cool I'm just saying that's all. What I think though is that my phone might be reading it backwards

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## tanknspank

villae81 said:


> Your missing the point the place I ran the lte test on is slow as hell download is forever long compared to ehrpd
> 
> rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


eHRPD is basically Verizon 3G at speeds. It just does voice over 1x and data over 3g at the same time, if I understand correctly. LTE, on the other hand, does voice over 3g and data over 4g. It's how the Bolt does voice/data at the same time. The Speedtest app isn't the best made app, so I would put my money on eHRPD being switched with LTE in the reports with those speeds. Especially since you are running MIUI, and it really isn't made for 4G phones.

If you are getting 4G you will at the least be pulling 5Mbps. 3G, best case scenario, will only pull around 2-3Mbps.


----------



## 00negative

villae81 said:


> Your missing the point the place I ran the lte test on is slow as hell download is forever long compared to ehrpd
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Not knocking anyones work its a miracle MIUI is functioning at all and those involved with getting it that way should be in the android hall of fame . But if your running MIUI then it is possible that there are issues with LTE, it took months for them to get it working at all.

You might compare your results to sense rom on your phone or you might even need a new sim card. Just thoughts.


----------



## defcon888

sk3litor said:


> Ok sorry I was just trying to make the point that tests are notoriously wrong so what's the point of running them if they're not accurate in the first place. Hope you find what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


So so true. I use "Speedtest" and I get one set of numbers, I use "open Signal" from the exact same spot on my couch a min. later and I get totally different numbers. I live in the Silicon Valley also and have consistently fast U/L and D/L...I don't trust speed tests unless I am bored and want to see what the speeds are I don't usually run them.


----------



## movielover76

ERIFNOMI said:


> Really eHRPD is as much 4G as LTE is. It's a step in between EV-DO and LTE. EV-DO is faster than 3G so sometimes they call it 3.5G, eHRPD would be something like 3.75G and LTE, before the definition of 4G got ruined by the carriers' marketing people, would be a step up from that like 3.8/9G.
> But yeah, LTE should be faster. It should go LTE>eHRPD>EV-DO


Sorry, but that's incorrect , ehrpd is really just an overlay for evdo and its only purpose is to provide a pure IP capability on legacy evdo, this is done so that handoffs between 3g and lte can be seamless and not result in dropped data sessions, the communication between your phone and the tower is handled through existing evdo hardware, that still has a maximum throughout of 3.1mbit/s . The data session however is handed off to ehrpd that allows the routing and handoffs to be controlled by the lte network thus allowing seamless handoffs between 3g and lte


----------



## ERIFNOMI

movielover76 said:


> Sorry, but that's incorrect , ehrpd is really just an overlay for evdo and its only purpose is to provide a pure IP capability on legacy evdo, this is done so that handoffs between 3g and lte can be seamless and not result in dropped data sessions, the communication between your phone and the tower is handled through existing evdo hardware, that still has a maximum throughout of 3.1mbit/s . The data session however is handed off to ehrpd that allows the routing and handoffs to be controlled by the lte network thus allowing seamless handoffs between 3g and lte


Yeah that's what I was getting at. It's not a new generation so you shouldn't see it out performing LTE. It's a step between ev-do and LTE that is there so VZW can make the handoff from what is commonly called CDMA to what is commonly called GSM. It goes back farther than that to when I wasn't even old enough to understand this stuff but that's basically irrelevant.

Bottom line, speedtest.net app doesn't know what it's talking about. Like I said, I don't even have LTE here and if I run a test it says LTE.

EDIT:I see where it looks like I meant to say that eHRPD is faster than ev-do but I didn't mean it like that. I meant in an evolution of VZW network it sits between Ev-DO and LTE and shouldn't be out performing LTE.


----------



## hall

Use http://speakeasy.net/speedtest for more accurate numbers. The Speedtest app's servers are woefully underpowered. Try different cities wi Speakeasy too. Closest doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------

